# Is this a hardware, kernel, or X issue ?

## doublehp

I bought my computer in january, with one vga inside the MB, and two extra video cards. Since the first day, the cards have always been pluggin in. For *various* reasons, X could manage only one card at a time. I have been using the MB integrated one most of the time (PCI:1:5), and ocasionnally the second one (PCI:2); the last one is in PCI:3 . I finally could make X use all of them on july 5th. Since jul 7th i have random freeses.

I don't think the freeses are related with the hot wheather in my country, because the temperature since 7th july is way below what we had in june. And the temp probe in the MB are not that hot: only 45°. And I have put a fan on it. I never saw it above 51° ever (if it had, I would have seen a big red flashing button in gkrellm).

I had two freeses this morning, at 2AM and 4AM.

The first one happened during a short emerge, just 2mn after I started it. IT was quick, and fast: all of a sudden, mpd stopped playing music, gkrellm stopped moving, and the mouse did not respond. All monitors kept showing the same image, but system was not reactive anymore.

The second one was coming more slowly, like it did several other times. First I feel X getting slow, cursor moving slowly, just after opening a new webpage, X taking 15% CPU (what is in fact, 80% of one core, what is WAY MORE that usually). About 1mn later, thunderbird closed itself, then firefox 2 mn later. X was still taking 8% of the system. I restarted firefox, then had garbage in the taskbar (shelf in E17), and, the machine compleetely froze when I paste some text in a webpage (pastebin), at the moment i did middle click to paste.

Here is what I see in log at 4AM:

```
Jul 12 04:13:35 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40c33: -12

Jul 12 04:13:35 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40c34: -12

Jul 12 04:13:35 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40c35: -12

Jul 12 04:13:35 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40c36: -12

Jul 12 04:13:35 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40c37: -12

Jul 12 04:13:35 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40c38: -12

Jul 12 04:13:35 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40c39: -12

Jul 12 04:13:35 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40c3a: -12

Jul 12 04:13:35 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40c3b: -12

Jul 12 04:13:35 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40c3c: -12

Jul 12 04:13:35 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40c3e: -12

[...]

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 32ded: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 32dee: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 32def: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 32df0: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: PCI-DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 4096 bytes at device 0000:01:05.0

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [drm:radeon_ttm_backend_bind] *ERROR* failed to bind 1280 pages at 0x10642000

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Couldn't bind backend.

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Buffer eviction failed

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: object_init failed for (4001792, 0x00000004)

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [drm:radeon_gem_object_create] *ERROR* Failed to allocate GEM object (4001792, 4, 4096, -12)

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 33083: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 33084: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 33085: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 32df0: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: PCI-DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 4096 bytes at device 0000:01:05.0

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [drm:radeon_ttm_backend_bind] *ERROR* failed to bind 4 pages at 0x00A0E000

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Couldn't bind backend.

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Buffer eviction failed

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: object_init failed for (4001792, 0x00000004)

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [drm:radeon_gem_object_create] *ERROR* Failed to allocate GEM object (4001792, 4, 4096, -12)

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 32df0: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 33085: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 33084: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 33083: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 32def: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: PCI-DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 4096 bytes at device 0000:01:05.0

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [drm:radeon_ttm_backend_bind] *ERROR* failed to bind 4 pages at 0x00A0E000

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Couldn't bind backend.

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Buffer eviction failed

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: object_init failed for (4001792, 0x00000004)

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [drm:radeon_gem_object_create] *ERROR* Failed to allocate GEM object (4001792, 4, 4096, -12)

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 32def: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: PCI-DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 4096 bytes at device 0000:01:05.0

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [drm:radeon_ttm_backend_bind] *ERROR* failed to bind 1 pages at 0x04A58000

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Couldn't bind backend.

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Buffer eviction failed

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: object_init failed for (4001792, 0x00000004)

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [drm:radeon_gem_object_create] *ERROR* Failed to allocate GEM object (4001792, 4, 4096, -12)

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 32def: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: PCI-DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 4096 bytes at device 0000:01:05.0

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [drm:radeon_ttm_backend_bind] *ERROR* failed to bind 1 pages at 0x04A58000

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Couldn't bind backend.

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Buffer eviction failed

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: radeon 0000:01:05.0: object_init failed for (4001792, 0x00000004)

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [drm:radeon_gem_object_create] *ERROR* Failed to allocate GEM object (4001792, 4, 4096, -12)

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 32def: -12

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: PCI-DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 4096 bytes at device 0000:01:05.0

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [drm:radeon_ttm_backend_bind] *ERROR* failed to bind 1 pages at 0x04A58000

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Couldn't bind backend.

Jul 12 04:13:47 uranus kernel: [TTM] Buffer eviction failed

[...]

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 37aa4: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 37abf: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 31ce6: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 398f1: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 40a05: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 39bce: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 39bcf: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 3acc4: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 3acc5: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 361fe: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 361ff: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 2c40e: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 2c40f: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 37a8c: -12

Jul 12 04:22:39 uranus kernel: [TTM] Error restricting pfn 37a8d: -12

Jul 12 04:22:47 uranus firefox: getaddrinfo*.gaih_getanswer: got type "SOA"

Jul 12 04:23:01 uranus cron[26839]: (root) CMD (. /etc/conf_local ; ups_refresh)

Jul 12 04:23:01 uranus cron[26840]: (root) CMD (. /etc/conf_local ; weather_refresh)

Jul 12 04:23:01 uranus cron[26841]: (root) CMD (. /etc/conf_local ; swissgrid_cmd)

Jul 12 04:23:28 uranus su[1725]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Jul 12 09:25:29 uranus syslog-ng[3825]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.1.1'

```

This is log from line 2953 to 615647

600k lines in 10mn, I understand why X was taking so much CPU  :Smile: 

From what I see, the errors only occurs on PCI:1.5.0 . Both thunderbird and firefox are on this card. Always. They always did, since january. Since the first day, my chipset and the two passive extra cards always had a low speed 12cm fan each ... to be sure they would not get hot. I am using *XINERAMA*, but without softrender: I have acceleration on one monitor.

I use kernel xen-source 2.6.34 and X 1.8 since mid june. This is dom0; no PCI passthrought; my MB doesn't seem to support it.

My thinkings are:

- why do i get freeses just 2 days after getting X use all my cards (which have always been plugged in)

- should I enable suroundview ?

- could it be my PSU being to weak ? I will track voltages manually. But radeon HD 4200 are not really power consuming cards. Antec Sonata III with provided 500W block http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=MjM1OA==

- could motherboard caps be already dead ? Gygabyte MB, only 6 months old, with special chineese caps, they cal it extra durable.

- did I misconf my kernel ?

- is it yet an other X bug ?

- why does it happen so randomly ? can use the computer 18h fine without freese.

- why does it seem to happen only on integrated card (that worked fine since jan) ? should I try to put TB and FF on other cards just to see ?

Should I report this in some tracker ?

It is *not* an electric problem; I have oversized online UPS.

----------

## lxg

Um, what kernel, xorg-server and xf86-video-* versions are you using? As far as I know, TTM is long since removed from kernel and userspace.

You should try to update to a 2.6.34 kernel and activate kernel modeline setting. (For radeon, it's a somewhat strange kernel option, don't know from my mind, and can't look it up right now, sorry.)

----------

## doublehp

 *lxg wrote:*   

> Um, what kernel, xorg-server and xf86-video-* versions are you using? As far as I know, TTM is long since removed from kernel and userspace.
> 
> You should try to update to a 2.6.34 kernel and activate kernel modeline setting. (For radeon, it's a somewhat strange kernel option, don't know from my mind, and can't look it up right now, sorry.)

 

I always wondered how people could answer to posts they did not read.

full kernel conf https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=36832 (which tell you that I ALREADY have KMS ... since months ... because without KMS, I could not have VGA-arb and multi-card support, so, I could not have say that at last I Can use all my cards together).

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.0

At last, TTM could hardly be removed because it's a dep of DRM.

----------

## madchaz

What does memory usage look like?

Looks like you get messages related to memory usage. Maybe you are running out of ram due to a memory leak?

----------

## doublehp

```
dhp@uranus ~ $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       3841956    2620336    1221620          0     147380    1493368

-/+ buffers/cache:     979588    2862368

Swap:      7839228          0    7839228
```

When i had the issue at 4AM, I had the same apps launched as now. So, the situation is equivalent. And I also took care that wind would blow around RAM; but I will put a temp probe on them just to check ...

----------

## lxg

 *doublehp wrote:*   

> I always wondered how people could answer to posts they did not read.

 

Ok, sorry … I have somehow overlooked the part with your kernel.

 *doublehp wrote:*   

> At last, TTM could hardly be removed because it's a dep of DRM.

 

I could swear that I haven't seen any TTM stuff in months, and was under the impression that TTM has vanished some time ago, but I'll have a look later when I'm home.

P.S.: By the way, if you have a Radeon HD, why not use xf86-video-radeonhd?

----------

## doublehp

 *lxg wrote:*   

> I could swear that I haven't seen any TTM stuff in months, and was under the impression that TTM has vanished some time ago, but I'll have a look later when I'm home.
> 
> P.S.: By the way, if you have a Radeon HD, why not use xf86-video-radeonhd?

 

in your kernel source tree: /ttm (1mn to make menuconfig)

in the link I gave, in firefox: ^fttm (5s if click rapidly)

radeon is better supported, have a bigger team, so that more people could help me installing X. I have been more than one year without X, without updating Gentoo; I am using bleeding edge system; I had 2.6.34 before it was in tree; I unmasked X 1.8 before ~ dared merging it ... and now X at last works again as it did from 2001 til 2008, now I have freeses ! It may be unrelated, but i think it's related.

As I am using Xinerama, DRI is partially disabled, and, almost unusable. I wonder if I would get a more stable machine by disabling DRM. But if the issue is deeper than DRM, then, the box may continue crashing, and may stop giving debug infos.

----------

## doublehp

TTM is a dependency of DRM. Since I am using Xinerama, DRI is disabled; anyway, I start X with LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 . So, I wonder why the TTM kernel module is used at all !!!

I did not understand yet which event or action make this TTM issues happen. All I know is that when I start seing them in messages, a freese is going to happen in the next 10mn.

----------

